# God I so can't wait....



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

It is official I am going to be owned by a gorgeous lil APH 

I won't get to meet him for a couple more weeks yet, but I am so excited :cornut:

Here is a lil pic that my friend took to keep me going until he gets here 

Jeremy (Jezza)


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

How exciting i have two and they are great both were a little huffy at first but now love coming out and exploring. I have a canvas puppy pen that they go in with loads of toys etc


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yay wont be long now hun


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww very cute


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> yay wont be long now hun


I know, I'm soooo excited I have a place sorted for his viv already haha.

So glad that Steph was able to look after him


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

lovely little guy. what wil you keep him in- viv or ZZ? 

that blanket looks very familiar


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> lovely little guy. what wil you keep him in- viv or ZZ?
> 
> that blanket looks very familiar


I will be keeping him in a viv


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I will be keeping him in a viv


lovely. my guy has a ZZ2 beside my bed


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> lovely little guy. what wil you keep him in- viv or ZZ?
> 
> that blanket looks very familiar


Yups is should!

Its me thats looking after him untill i'm able to take him to Bernies :thumbup1:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Yups is should!
> 
> Its me thats looking after him untill i'm able to take him to Bernies :thumbup1:


 i did wonder :thumbup1: hows all your lovely little troup? xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> lovely. my guy has a ZZ2 beside my bed


mine are in ZZ2s above my bed :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> mine are in ZZ2s above my bed :lol:


:lol: that made me giggle more than them being beside it!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i did wonder :thumbup1: hows all your lovely little troup? xxx


The troop is good  Got another hoggie joining sometime soon. His names Pumba and hes a chocolate pinto snowflake :thumbup1:

Well the blanket was a bit of a give-away  ha ha

I'm super excited to meet The Ber and all her fluffies!

Hows you and willow? Oh and sprite? xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> The troop is good  Got another hoggie joining sometime soon. His names Pumba and hes a chocolate pinto snowflake :thumbup1:
> 
> Well the blanket was a bit of a give-away  ha ha
> 
> ...


yayyy how exciting!!! thats what sprite is- he snowflaked older than i expected but hes a happy little chappy  yeah that blanket rocks! 

im ok ta- willow is as hard work as usual  but ive put up some more photos of her lovliness :lol: im such a soft touch for her!!xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

3 hours until I meet Jezza


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nope, your banned, you have to wait till sunday :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> nope, your banned, you have to wait till sunday :lol:


hmy: you're mean :incazzato:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Hufffff!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

He is here


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yayyyy!!! little beauty!!!! whats he called? :w00t: im aftger a cuddle, how huffy is he? xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What a handsome chappie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> yayyyy!!! little beauty!!!! whats he called? :w00t: im aftger a cuddle, how huffy is he? xxxx


He is called Jeremy, and very, very huffy lol


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

gorgeous little guy!  tempt him with a mealie


----------

